# Exterior window trim. Prevent water leak.



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

This is my new house (not new construction, just new to me). The front of the house has wood panels and two windows on this side have these gaps all around. I am concern about water leaks. I did not install the windows. The house was bought this way. What do you suggest to do and how to finish this trim?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like a real butcher job on the siding,i would cut back the siding seal the cut ends with stain ,make sure the window is flashed properly and install a projected sill,3 1/2 '' caseing and a metal drip cap then caulk the siding to side caseing and the joint under the sill,leave the gap between the dipcap and siding open to allow for drainage


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> looks like a real butcher job on the siding,i would cut back the siding seal the cut ends with stain ,make sure the window is flashed properly and install a projected sill,3 1/2 '' caseing and a metal drip cap then caulk the siding to side caseing and the joint under the sill,leave the gap between the dipcap and siding open to allow for drainage


I am sorry. I am trying to understand the process but I am not familiar with a projected sill, caseing and metal drip cap. Would I need to remove the windows to install this sill? Do you have a link or tutorial on how this would be installed?

Thank you


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like the windows were replacements and that whoever installed them didn't take the time to flash them properly. You could also cut the siding back with a guide and add flashing and then add some trim. Were there nails in the nailing fin?


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

I was actually thinking about cutting the wood panel a couple inches all around the windows. Seal the edges at the window with proper culk gun and then add a wood framing around the window. The framing is intended to fit tight between the window and wood paneling.I don't believe we have any leaking problems at this time but I sure would not like to have any, plus the window looks unfinished. What do you think? should this be enough?


----------



## JMD (Mar 11, 2009)

Idealy you want the windows both caulked and taped. From what I see the windows probably aren't taped. You want the caulk on the back of the flange and the tape around the edges. You should first install the bottom piece of tape to the sill the window sits on then install the window with caulk on the back of the flanges, then put tape on the sides and finally tape the top. Since I assume you don't want to take the windows out and reinstall them I would suggest:

1) Find a narrow window tape (probably 4" min)
2) Find a trim piece or 1x that matches the size of the tape or is a little larger
3) Cut the siding around the windows out to fit the 1x or trim
4) Add the missing nails to the flange
5) Caulk around the edges of the window flange
6) Tape the window (covering the flange and an inch or two of the sheathing) starting at the bottom then the sides then the top, you may want to try to get the tape under the bottom flange and then nail the flange in
7) Install a metal drip cap on top of the window (home depot, lowes, etc should have this)
8) Install the 1x or trim around the window
9) Caulk and paint

You coud also add a trim piece around the edge of the 1x to give it a little more detail. This would be the ideal fix and you may not need to go to this extreme but it would prevent any leaks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

never tape over the bottom flange if you cant get it under just tape the sides and top 

try this link


http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/window/new/remodel1/vinyl.htm


----------



## JMD (Mar 11, 2009)

Tom's right. Sorry wasn't thinking there for a min.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

JMD actually there was a time when that was recomended procedure

the rest of your post was right on nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Great advice. Thank you very much guys. I will follow your instructions.


----------

